# Frabill Predator



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

Thinking about purchasing the predator, non-insulated version.

Any of you guys use the predator and what do you think of it?


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Great shack, built smart from start to finish. Sled every bit as tough as any other on the market today or tougher. The matrial is very wind resistant even in the uninsulated version.

The Frabill Predator R2 Tec version is finest large shack out there today.


----------

